# Kakadu National Park



## mira (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello
I'm working on a project on Australia at school and I have decided to make a poster about the Kakadu National Park. I've got not much informations about this park and so I wanted to ask, if you can give me some informations.
I'm sorry if such a thread does exist on this forum, I've got not much time less...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The Official National Park site is probably the best source of information for you Mira - Kakadu National Park - Home

From an Australian perspective the NP is most known for it's connection with indigenous peoples, there being many sites of indigenous rock paintings/engravings in areas of significance to the indigenous peoples.
Many indigenous peoples still live in the NP area, some working as rangers and also in tourism activities.

Tourism activities are associated with wetlands for birdlife and crocodile sightings, the rugged gorges and waterfalls and of course where access to view indigenous paintings/engravings is possible.

The NP covers an area of approximately 100 km. x 200 km. and to get around to the many beautiful areas involves substantial travel through open plains of grassland and dry scrubby forested land.

It is the wet season that gives much of the NP and unfortunately it is that time of the year when roads can be flooded and some sections of the park closed to protect the many unsealed roads that would get more damaged by traffic in wet conditions.
Hence the best time to visit is as soon after the wet season has finished that roads are open and before the land drys out which it does quite quickly because average day time temperatures even in winter can be ~30C.

The high temperatures of the region also make for very physically trying conditions either side of the wet season as just before it is called in the "Build up time" in the region, and then just when the wet season ends, the weather is hot and very humid.

Most visitors to the park, whether on organised tours or driving independently get to see only those areas generally open to tourists but there are several more areas where special permits are needed for areas that require sybstantial off road driving and/or hiking through rugged country.

The area called Arhem Land that adjoins the NP to the east is also very representative of the region inhabited by indigenous peoples, that area being an Aboriginal Land Trust [under Aboriginal ownership] is 4-5 times the size of Kakadu NP, still with indigenous people living there and much less tourism though it is possible to do a few trips.

Arnhem Land: Kakadu National Park: Northern Territory Official Travel Site
And some maps/images may help:
Arnhem Land - Google Images

You will find much information by just googling Kakadu or Arnhem Land with reference to history, geography, geology, climate etc.

The indigenous peoples do not think of the region as having four seasons like most people think and whereas it is often considered by some that just two seasons exist in the tropics; wet and dry seasons, some indigenous tribes have a seven seasons belief.
Living with Nature: Inspiration - Native Bush Seasons - Middle Yarra Time Lines Calendar

Hope that helps.


----------

